# Container to Mix Fertilizers



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

For those that make their own fertilizer solutions,

I just bought them dry and want to make my own Macro liquid and Micro liquid. Once I've got them dissolved I want to use an easy container to measure about between 3-5 mL each time I dose. In the past I've just taken a syringe to a bottle, but this only works until the volume drops lower than the length of the syringe. Then it becomes a pain.

What works for you?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you just use a bigger syringe? I seen ones that go up to 100ml in science stores


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. Hmm, haven't seen a 100mL syringe. I have up to 10mL, and I know I can get up to 50mL easily. The opening of the bottles on my previous liquid fertilizers were always too narrow for anything greater than say a 10, and it may be difficult to draw 3mL into a 100.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I personally keep my fertz in 1250ml Tupperware that is liquid tight and keep them in the fridge. Maybe you can use Tupperware instead of a bottle the next time you mix your ferts.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

NuclearTech said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Hmm, haven't seen a 100mL syringe. I have up to 10mL, and I know I can get up to 50mL easily. The opening of the bottles on my previous liquid fertilizers were always too narrow for anything greater than say a 10, and it may be difficult to draw 3mL into a 100.


Is airline can not be fitted to syringe for extension ?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> Is airline can not be fitted to syringe for extension ?


+1 forgot about that, I do that when I dose Hydrogen Peroxide directly to bba.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent idea ! Thanks


----------



## poverty (Jul 12, 2013)

NuclearTech said:


> For those that make their own fertilizer solutions,
> 
> I just bought them dry and want to make my own Macro liquid and Micro liquid. Once I've got them dissolved I want to use an easy container to measure about between 3-5 mL each time I dose. In the past I've just taken a syringe to a bottle, but this only works until the volume drops lower than the length of the syringe. Then it becomes a pain.
> 
> What works for you?


I bought some of these... Mix, store, dose all in one. It's graduated and marked in oz. and ml.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22892


----------

